# MY Natalia



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Pictured in the Port of Gibraltar 21/02/07 is the MY Natalia (ex-Straits 1?). She used to be operated by Straits Towing until they folded and has been moved round the port on to different berths over the years but has spent most of her recent time moored alongside the detached mole. She now has been taken to the port where she is awaiting a surveyors report, plans at one stage were in hand to convert her in to a yacht.








Rgds Neill


----------



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

hello,

...she is the former URAG tug HASENBÜHREN (1970):

HASENBÜHREN (1970), STRAITS 1 (1998), MY NATALIA (2005)

(sisterships: HASENBÜREN, MITTELSBÜREN)
Registered: IMO 7000530 /(VCT)ON 7934
138 GRT, 43 NRT, L25,30m(24,03), B7,62m(7,55), Dr4,395m, Dp3,00m (84'x24.6'x14.4') - ice
1 VSP, diesel 4tew 8cyl K.H.Deutz type SBV8M545, 1320bhp-971kW, sp 11kn, bp 16t

HASENBÜREN
1969 -xx/11: Launched by "Jadewerft Wilhelmshaven GmbH" at Wilhelmshaven (DEU) (YN 121)
1970 -19/02: delivered to "URAG - Unterweser Reederei AG" at Bremen (DEU)
(DEU flag, regd Bremen, c/s DDTX)
1998: To "Straits Barge Co Ltd" at Gibraltar (GIB), renamed STRAITS 1
(VCT flag, regd Kingstown, ON 7934, c/s J8VN8, 143 GRT)
2005: To ??, (for use as yacht ??), renamed MY NATALIA
2007: still in existence, laying in Gibraltar, put for sale

HASENBÜHREN (1970)
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/02/35618.jpg

STRAITS 1 (1998)
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2002/03/2318.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/02/14489.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/07/22397.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/09/25650.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/11/29633.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/06/45807.jpg

MY NATALIA (2005)
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2005/03/69741.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/04/99538.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/11/110156.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2007/08/124853.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2007/12/129810.jpg

regards from Hamburg
/Jan


----------

